# Beanie Boxes as Betta Homes



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

So I was just scanning through various youtube videos on people who have "betta rooms" in which the room is heated for a bunch of betta instead of buying individual heaters. I saw a lot of people use these things called "Beanie Boxes" which are 0.5 gallon containers that you put beanie babies or other stuffed animals in...

http://www.wholesalecases.com/beanie-display-cases.html

The people in the video would literally have maybe 100 betta stuffed into these X_X

Given yes, about 70% of them were breeding facilities, but still... :S...is it...safe? healthy? X_X


----------



## GrimlockDESTROY (Jul 17, 2011)

i have a few of these cases myself, as i wouldn't recommend keeping a betta fish in them as a permanent home, however, people have been successful in keeping them in the bowls with frequent water changes, i assume these would be no different.

I use them when i do the water changes on my tanks and they seem good for that.

I thought about using one of these in my 10 gallon tank, taking gemstones that i have and using aquarium sealant, and making a small dark cave for my betta, i still may do that lol.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

People use them most often for when their fry get too aggressive 
Not for homes, IMO, though. Too tall, not wide enough for my liking.


----------

